# Lustige Budweiser Werbung



## Tokko (25 Sep. 2008)

​


----------



## krawutz (25 Sep. 2008)

Wenn das SG 1 wüsste !


----------



## Muli (25 Sep. 2008)

LOL ... die kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## General (25 Sep. 2008)

*Genial:thumbup:*


----------

